# 17 in Turbine Wheels



## bugbeetle (Nov 19, 2011)

Thinking of getting 2.5L base model.

Dealer said he can't find any with the std 17" Turbine wheels.

Only the Heritage wheels in black with silver hubcap disc.

Both the VW website and the brochure show the 17" Turbine wheel as standard.

I am not too crazy about the retro look and want the Turbine wheels.

Did anyone get the Turbine wheel?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Turbine wheel is a hubcap(insert) to fit on top of Heritage wheels, is listed as an accesory to add to Heritage wheels.

Check out this link, 18" wheels come with Nav/sound system package upgrade
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5493364-Big-improvement-for-18-quot-disk-wheels!

Accessory Catalog for Beetle includes:
Monster Mats with Beetle, Turbo or TD
Mojo Mats in black or trimmed in white, yellow, red or Blue piping around outer edge
First Aid Kit
Basic alarm
Heavy Duty Trunk liner with CarGo Blocks
Navigation Radio Retrofit
MDI Adapter Cables
Locking Wheel Bolts
Custom Car Covers (VWCarCover.com)
Splash guards
Park Distance Control
Pedal Caps
Key Fob skins
Nickname Badges (Bug, Beetle,Vocho, Maggiolino, Kafer)
License Plate Frames
Valve Stem Caps
Custom vehicle graphics (VWSecondSkin.com)
Exhaust tips
17" Anthracite Helix Wheel
17" Heritage White Wheel and Chrome Center and Ring
17" Heritage Black " " " " " "
* 17" Turbine Wheel Insert and Chrome Center Cap for Heritage Wheel*
18" Disc Wheel and Center Cap
18" Twister Wheel and Center Cap
18" Silve Helix Wheel
19" Tornado Wheel and Center Cap (avail. on 2.0T only)
Sun Shield
Engine Preheaters
3M Car Care Products
Warning trangle


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I wouldn't sweat the Turbine as it is just a wheel cover, it's not an actuall wheel. I have yet to actually see one on a delivered car. Best bet is to put some wheels more to your liking on after you get a 2.5.


----------

